# What if every religion is real



## rapidfox1

We human beings tend to believe that the right religion is the one that works for you but what if every religion except for Scientology, which is just a big fat global scam, is real. You see I find all those stories in the sacred literatures of those religions like Christianity, Hinduism, Sikhism to be divine. In most religions that all loving Creator who is commonly referred to as God, seems to be most of them. Only, the being has many different names like God, Yahweh, Allah, and Brahma. Religious beings like Jesus, Buddha, and Guru Nanak are all real.

What you see here in this photograph could be possible.









"Hey Jesus"
"Yeah Krishna"
"I love you."
"I love you too."

 I just made a conversation between the two and it's similar to what is put in certain Cracked articles.

Anyways, I really have no evidence to prove that all religions are real and I'm not saying that they're all right, I'm just wondering if it is possible.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

"All religions" would include the thousands of gods of pagan religions.


----------



## The Silent 1

rapidfox1 said:


> We human beings tend to believe that the right religion is the one that works for you


Thats what some people believe and its complete nonsense. Many of these religions make claims that are mutually exclusive and facts are facts. It doesn't make sense to just pick the religion that "works for you". If you have that philosophy then you're basically saying you don't care about truth and are more interested in what makes you feel good. Thats fine if you want to go that route, but that pluralistic view just comes off as a PC way to not offend anyone.



rapidfox1 said:


> In most religions that all loving Creator who is commonly referred to as God, seems to be most of them. Only, the being has many different names like God, Yahweh, Allah, and Brahma. Religious beings like Jesus, Buddha, and Guru Nanak are all real.


"God" is just a vague term used to refer to "supreme beings", in most cases these beings are credited with creating us and the universe. For primitive beings who didn't understand the universe, imagining beings living in the sky controlling everything seemed the best answer we can find so its no wonder different cultures have concepts of god. I think we also want the universe to have order to it, to know that theres a purpose for everything. The teachings of those you listed are not compatible in many ways.



rapidfox1 said:


> Anyways, I really have no evidence to prove that all religions are real and I'm not saying that they're all right, I'm just wondering if it is possible.


No, I don't think so at all. Even the Judeo religions don't mesh with each other. Not to mention as posted above, the multitude of Pagan gods.


----------



## Fruitcake

It is possible. It's possible that Jesus and the Flying Spaghetti Monster are making sweet love as we speak.


----------



## Paul

As long as you're throwing out rationality in order to believe in magical nonsense already, I suppose you might as well throw out the law of non-contradiction and believe in all the opposing magical viewpoints at once. Have fun.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

On one hand, Ammit the eater of souls and the half-dark goddess Hel will be forced to do battle over rights to my soul.

On the other hand, unicorns are real, which is awesome.


----------



## bsd3355

In the context of religion anything is possible.  I don't necessarily believe it though because we have no proof regardless.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

mark101 said:


> Even Jedi?


_This opens up the possibility of Jesus with a lightsaber being real._

Religious people love to stereotype atheists as unimaginative, sad and lonely. The last two may be true but the first is a lie; understanding science at all basically requires imagination, and from my observations I'd say we pretty much all love fiction. Just, we know it's not quite real.


----------



## bsd3355

MachineSupremacist said:


> _This opens up the possibility of Jesus with a lightsaber being real._


And if that is the case then yoda is a possibility as well :b


----------



## calichick

Whoever thinks it's possible that every religion is the right one doesn't know a thing about religion lol.

If you are Muslim and you believe in Allah as the creator, you will be doomed to eternal damnation if Christianity is in fact a reality.

If you are Christian and you believe in God Almighty, you will be doomed to eternal damnation if Islam is in fact the reality.

It is simply not possible logically for all religions (even excluding paganism as mentioned above), if you just narrowed it down to theist religions, these beliefs could not and would not happily coexist with each other. They have tenets which are at odds with each other.

Not to mention, not all religions condemn non believers to an after life of suffering, take Judaism for example. Judaism holds that non Jews could still go to Heaven, which is a belief that contradicts with Islam and Christianity.

Religion is not only about a God, it is about beliefs which followers uphold and not all religions believe in the same concepts.

So no, it is not possible...the real question is, _which religion is the right one? _


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ none


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

calichick said:


> So no, it is not possible...the real question is, _which religion is the right one? _


Actually there is no question. There is a conclusion. If man has the capability of making up religions and gods than it is _very probably_ _they all are made up._


----------



## Fruitcake

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Actually there is no question. There is a conclusion. If man has the capability of making up religions and gods than it is _very probably_ _they all are made up._


I don't think this is the way we come to the conclusion. Man is capable of making up mythical creatures but that doesn't make it very probable that all creatures are made up. Other factors are what lead us to that conclusion.


----------



## Noca

Twelve Keyz said:


> ^ none


owned


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Fruitcake said:


> I don't think this is the way we come to the conclusion. Man is capable of making up mythical creatures but that doesn't make it very probable that all creatures are made up. Other factors are what lead us to that conclusion.


How would you know if a religion was made-up?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I once pondered this when I was Christian because I wondered why my religion was the only correct one, but now I'm agnostic and I'm pretty sure that none of the religions here in our would are near to correct.


----------



## calichick

MachineSupremacist said:


> How would you know if a religion was made-up?


You wouldn't know, it would be an assumption, not a conclusion that all religions are made up.

Since no one will ever know for sure which religion is in fact the right one, or if God exists in the first place, it's best to support your choice through a little simple rationalization and skepticism,

i.e.

which path lessens my possibility of unhappiness


----------



## MachineSupremacist

calichick said:


> You wouldn't know


You might get hints.



> which path lessens my possibility of unhappiness


Okay then.


----------



## Selbbin

rapidfox1 said:


> every religion except for Scientology, which is just a big fat global scam, is real.


I don't really see how many of the other religions are any less of a scam.


----------



## Selbbin

Excuse my ignorance but I thought Buddha was not a deity. I thought he was a Prophet, as such.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Selbbin said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I thought Buddha was not a deity. I thought he was a Prophet, as such.


Of the two choices, prophet is probably more accurate. Buddha was "just" the first _bodhisattva_, a being who has attained perfect enlightenment through meditation and contemplation.

Most forms of Buddhism are technically atheistic. It's more of a philosophy than a religion.


----------



## straightarrows

Hey Jesus"
"Yeah Krishna

to me that Krishna means nothnig!! he's not the man of GOD!! all what I know about those asian religions =they r just fake!!!!

sorry........


----------



## harrison

If every religion is true I'm in deep **** - I'll probably be re-incarnated as a bug and spend eternity burning in hell or something equally as disturbing. 

Least I had some fun while I was here though.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

The church & hell is a nice theme/setting for movies.


----------



## Octal

don36 said:


> If every religion is true I'm in deep **** - I'll probably be re-incarnated as a bug and spend eternity burning in hell or something equally as disturbing.
> 
> Least I had some fun while I was here though.


Reincarnated in hell as a bug, only to be squashed and resurrected by Satan for all of eternity.


----------



## harrison

Octal said:


> Reincarnated in hell as a bug, only to be squashed and resurrected by Satan for all of eternity.


Nice!


----------



## Foh_Teej

straightarrows said:


> Hey Jesus"
> "Yeah Krishna
> 
> to me that Krishna means nothnig!! he's not the man of GOD!! all what I know about those asian religions =they r just fake!!!!
> 
> sorry........


umm what?


----------



## Cub

The truth of the universe can not mesh everything together in the end and say it all coexists in real time. One religion is correct, or none. Considering the existence of so many religions, and from which they were based (shoving down other people's throats, controlling the masses, inspiring fear and hate and segregation) it is in all probability a human concept which is not real.

And of course following one religion leads you to be damned in another. Religion is about controlling the mindless masses; what better way to do that than through fear of an almighty supreme being that sits on clouds and conjures lightning at whim. Just comes down to peer pressure and environment, and unfortunately produces beings that have so much more potential but which their religion encourages diminished brain use and replaces it with hate and disdain for others.


----------



## Jimmie

The problem with what your saying is in the books. especially monotheism, believes on ONE god. and only ONE.


----------



## simian4455

rapidfox1 said:


> *What if every religion is real*


Then we are screwed whichever way it is.


----------



## phoenixmee

It wouldn't matter.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Don't they kind of contradict each other?


----------



## BKrakow

the problem is that religious people are typically very chauvinistic. they prefer to focus on the differences between their religion and others and use it to foster hatred and prejudice towards people who disagree with them. you could have two religions with exactly the same tenets and if they each had a different name for their god, followers would focus on that and start wars over it. such is the way, unfortunately.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

:cup


Fruitcake said:


> It is possible. It's possible that Jesus and the Flying Spaghetti Monster are making sweet love as we speak.


this made me lol


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

MachineSupremacist said:


> Of the two choices, prophet is probably more accurate. Buddha was "just" the first _bodhisattva_, a being who has attained perfect enlightenment through meditation and contemplation.
> 
> Most forms of Buddhism are technically atheistic. It's more of a philosophy than a religion.


 Buddhism is a religion. It is full of accounts of supernatural happenings, non material beings, karma, reincarnation, etc. It deals with questions like our origins, who we are, the purpose of life, etc just like other religions. I dont think its correct to call Buddhism atheistic either.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

All the worlds major religions are very similar at their core teaching. Of course as you move out from that, differences begin to appear.



> One religion is correct, or none.


This is simply not true. Lets compare religions to maps. Lets say you have four or five different maps of the same area but they are all made differently, show different things and also disagree with each other about certain things. When you go walk the terrain the maps are of, you find that the maps are mostly correct. Now, if you had thrown out the maps at the start because of the inconsistencies thinking "there is no way they can all be true, they disagree with each other!" you would have done yourself a great disservice. Sure, they obviously can't all be 100% correct, but they CAN all be attempts to communicate the same fundamental truths. Some of them contain errors here and there and many intepretations have been placed on them, which have introduced many more errors and differences.

Another way of looking at it is comparing it to eye-witness testimony. It is a PROVEN fact that eye-witnesses will often get important details wrong. So if you interview three people who saw the same thing, and their accounts dont all match up exactly, you cant just conclude none of them were therre. Also, there isnt necessary one right account. Each account may contain a version of the truth, with perhaps a few errors. There COULD be a most accurate account, but there wouldn't necessarily have to be.

And so it is with religion. You know this idea isn't really so new. In India, people commonly believe that all religions are different paths to enlightenment. It's not like in the West where each sect thinks the rest of the world is going to hell. But anyway, if you look at what Jesus said, nowhere does he say "If you are a Buddhist, you will go to hell". Nowhere. Neither does Buddha say that about Christians, nor does Krishna say that. SO why do you say either one religion is correct or none? Based on what?


----------



## sparkplug74

If all religions were real I'd probably do this:


----------



## Iota

"What if every religion is real..." sounds like a horror movie.

I think technically every religion IS real, if by real we mean it exists.


----------



## guitarFreak

"gods" aren't particularly known for being rational. lol. One is bad enough but the whole lot... That would be a bad thing for the mortals.


----------



## Monroee

I think what the OP was trying to ask, was what if all "gods" are real? I'm assuming.. Could be possible, I don't see why not. No one should claim to understand the essence of divinity. If there is a divinity, it could be extremely complex and revealed itself to humans in a variety different unique ways.

But as to the question "what if all religions were real". I don't think that could ever be true. A religion is more than just a god - it's a belief system that usually has truths and laws. For example, Christianity asserts there is only one God, so that _religion_ is either right or wrong, there is no room for difference of belief or opinion. Christianity cannot co-exist with pagan religions. They directly contradict each other.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Monroee said:


> I think what the OP was trying to ask, was what if all "gods" are real? I'm assuming.. Could be possible, I don't see why not. No one should claim to understand the essence of divinity. If there is a divinity, it could be extremely complex and revealed itself to humans in a variety different unique ways.
> 
> But as to the question "what if all religions were real". I don't think that could ever be true. A religion is more than just a god - it's a belief system that usually has truths and laws. For example, Christianity asserts there is only one God, so that _religion_ is either right or wrong, there is no room for difference of belief or opinion. Christianity cannot co-exist with pagan religions. They directly contradict each other.


Sometimes things which appear to directly contradict can both be true. For example, some people think that Hinduism is polytheistic because it has so many gods and they find this to contradict the Christian doctrine of one God. However, this is simply a misunderstanding as all the many gods in Hinduism are understood to be facets of the one Supreme Being. It's rather like angels in Christainity, Christians don't call them gods, they call them angels but Hindus call this type of spiritual being "gods". Obviously not all religions can be 100% true in every respect, as I've said. But all the world's major religions can be somewhat true.


----------



## bsd3355

Random fact:

Past religions of the west dating all the way back to the Egyptians are now considered false. Ironically enough, Christianity is just yet another transformation of past religions. Christianity too will be a faith of the past and will be seen as false in the future.

Let's just keep believing new Gods ladies and gentlemen. Yesterday's God doesn't fit our ideals anymore, so let's just keep cutting it up and pasting new ideas and religions then believe them.

This is fact. If you think Christianity is an exception then all you have to do is look at history. Christianity is nothing more than a new transformation of an old religion in our modern age. Christianity, like all other religions of the past, will change and their will be a new transformation (religion) as long as people are stupid.


----------



## AwkBoy

Well if Greek mythology turns out to be true than I wouldn't mind ****ing Aphrodite :yes


----------



## Unexist

What if nobody thought of religion at all ever and people just started caring about people because they were decent


----------



## ugh1979

bwidger85 said:


> Random fact:
> 
> Past religions of the west dating all the way back to the Egyptians are now considered false. Ironically enough, Christianity is just yet another transformation of past religions. Christianity too will be a faith of the past and will be seen as false in the future.
> 
> Let's just keep believing new Gods ladies and gentlemen. Yesterday's God doesn't fit our ideals anymore, so let's just keep cutting it up and pasting new ideas and religions then believe them.
> 
> This is fact. If you think Christianity is an exception then all you have to do is look at history. Christianity is nothing more than a new transformation of an old religion in our modern age. Christianity, like all other religions of the past, will change and their will be a new transformation (religion) as long as people are stupid.


Glad to see this statement getting aired as it's one more people should be aware of. I've long been a proponent of it.

To quote Dawkins, "We are all atheists about most of the gods that societies have ever believed in. Some of us just go one god further."


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Unexist said:


> What if nobody thought of religion at all ever and people just started caring about people because they were decent


it would be a sad day when people stoped wondering where we came from and wehre we are going. Caring about other people is a big part of religion, but dont forget the other half which is coming to know the divine.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

bwidger85 said:


> Random fact:
> 
> Past religions of the west dating all the way back to the Egyptians are now considered false. Ironically enough, Christianity is just yet another transformation of past religions. Christianity too will be a faith of the past and will be seen as false in the future.
> 
> Let's just keep believing new Gods ladies and gentlemen. Yesterday's God doesn't fit our ideals anymore, so let's just keep cutting it up and pasting new ideas and religions then believe them.
> 
> This is fact. If you think Christianity is an exception then all you have to do is look at history. Christianity is nothing more than a new transformation of an old religion in our modern age. Christianity, like all other religions of the past, will change and their will be a new transformation (religion) as long as people are stupid.


something has to be true. that means there has to be a correct belief system . the fact belief syste,ms of the past are no longer considered true, says litle about the validity of any particular belief system. people at one time believed that frogs generated themselves from mud. does that mean rthat we shouldnt believe frogs hatch from egs?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

AwkBoy said:


> Well if Greek mythology turns out to be true than I wouldn't mind ****ing Aphrodite :yes


me too. ramana maharshi (indian sage) said that al the gods were as real as the people who believed in them, unfortunately i dont know whether he was seaking of hindu gods only or gods from other religions as wel.


----------



## Still Waters

I've had this thought as well - That's one reason I tend to frown on the belief so many tend to have - that you're eternally doomed if you don't believe their one "true" religion. Why would God limit himself so? I believe he comes to people/cultures in the form they will be most receptive to.


----------



## ugh1979

Recipe For Disaster said:


> it would be a sad day when people stoped wondering where we came from and wehre we are going.


Indeed, but it's a sadder day now when so many billions of people are satisfied with archaic supernatural fairy tales to answer those questions.



> Caring about other people is a big part of religion, but dont forget the other half which is coming to know the divine.


Caring about people can just be a big part of life, regardless of your beliefs.


----------



## ugh1979

Recipe For Disaster said:


> something has to be true. that means there has to be a correct belief system . the fact belief syste,ms of the past are no longer considered true, says litle about the validity of any particular belief system. people at one time believed that frogs generated themselves from mud. does that mean rthat we shouldnt believe frogs hatch from egs?


Of course something has to be true, but so much points to all religions not being true. Still existing religions are just as ridiculous as they ones that have already gone extinct. It's so sad people can't see that. The truth does not lie in the mongrel archaic fairy tales that the still existing religions compose of.

Step outside of the box!


----------



## Chris3322

Scientology is no more crazy than any other religion and yet Christians constantly mock it. Ironic huh? The problem with religion is that there are so many and everyone thinks their religion is the right one. Sorry you wasted your life with religion, which is a scam, but all religions are equally crazy to me.


----------



## fetisha

then we would all be doomed


----------



## The Sorrow

Chris3322 said:


> Scientology is no more crazy than any other religion and yet Christians constantly mock it. Ironic huh? The problem with religion is that there are so many and everyone thinks their religion is the right one. Sorry you wasted your life with religion, which is a scam, but all religions are equally crazy to me.


And you believe this and you believe that you are right. You just did what you criticized about religion. Very hypocritical.


----------



## Joe

rapidfox1 said:


> Scientology, which is just a big fat global scam, is real.


I dunno, Xenu seems real http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenu.


----------



## bottleofblues

I think the idea of 'god' exists not as a single being but as a 'force' throughout almost every atom in the universe. Like they just recently think they've discovered the 'god' particle, the subatomic glue that binds everything together, i think god is energy and light and love and many other things and that satan is anti matter, destruction, hate etc, which is why people who do terrible things say they felt like were possessed by the devil.
I think god is some sort of astronomical power that is beyond our understanding, thats why i think we should look to the stars for the answers about god, rather than the bible.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I wish Scientology was really what they say it is... But unfortunately, we can't have nice things.


----------



## niacin

Well I am 99.7% sure that we are all real. Isn't that enough? Jk. I'm going to have existential night terrors tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

niacin said:


> Well I am 99.7% sure that we are all real. Isn't that enough? Jk. I'm going to have existential night terrors tonight. I can feel it.


Hey, as an existentialist, I resent that. And also, only 99._7_% sure? That's a weird number... usually people go with 99.9%.


----------



## ugh1979

bottleofblues said:


> I think the idea of 'god' exists not as a single being but as a 'force' throughout almost every atom in the universe.


What is the purpose of this 'force'? Do you think it has an intelligence. If so why, as none of the forces we know do exist have intelligence. I think it's a bizarre trait to think exists in a fundamental force, as I don't see how it would be fundamental if it had intelligence.



> Like they just recently think they've discovered the 'god' particle, the subatomic glue that binds everything together,


It's the nuclear strong force that binds subatomic particles together, not the Higgs Boson.



> i think god is energy and light and love and many other things and that satan is anti matter, destruction, hate etc,


Yeah?

What about dark matter and dark energy, which make up most of the universe? Are they 'god' or 'satan'?

It's interesting you think everything is black or white, good or bad, god or satan, rather than just one system which doesn't make such human distinctions.



> which is why people who do terrible things say they felt like were possessed by the devil.


People also do terrible things and say they are doing God's will/work. Slavery was justified by God's will according to many white people at the time.



> I think god is some sort of astronomical power that is beyond our understanding, thats why i think we should look to the stars for the answers about god, rather than the bible.


We are doing exactly that, and what we are finding/have found is that the idea of god and need for one is now redundant.


----------



## Emu

Every religion is the right one. No matter who you ask, they're going to believe that their religion is absolute truth, unless you meet a humble person who says: "Well, I follow this religion, but I'm not sure that it's absolutely true." Religion was created by people. No one will ever know which one is true, unless we all die and do in fact get burned in a giant lake of burning sulfur.


----------



## lovelyword

the human mind can understand that this world is created by someone, this one is the only god, but he cannot  determine who is the one who deserves to be whorshiped until god send him a message and say"hey , it's me who u should pray to "


----------



## DubnRun

What if every religion was created to distract us from going within?, because 'God' lies within?, and of course Jesus or 'Yahushua' taught us meditation. "if therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full of light." But of course no church will tell you that... its too secret right. Don't want you to stop coming to them for the answers that already lie within you right?


----------



## Ardi

I'm a believer but i think if everyone KNEW that religion was real i think everyone would freak out.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

As has been stated already in this thread, it is impossible for all religions to be correct because many of them directly conflict with each other, i.e. each claiming with absolute certainty that their god is the only one, _true_ god.

Either one is correct or none of them are.


----------



## Bec de Corbin

What if every religion is real?
we're all fecked...


----------

